# Sedgemaster - Check my math please



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So I want to apply Sedgemaster at the 2 oz/acre of product rate, which is 0.094 lbs of active ingredient. I have 0.1 acres to apply it to.

So that would be 0.2 oz, which is 5.6 grams. But when I do 0.094/10, which is 0.0094, and convert that to grams, its about 4.2 grams.

Which is correct?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

75% of 5.6 grams is 4.2 grams of active ingredient, is it not? Where's the discrepancy?


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

I think what you are doing is confusing the weight of the product and the weight of the active ingredient.

2 ounces is 56.70 grams 
0.0938 pounds is 42.55

that's a factor of 75% which is the % of AI in the bottle.

Your 0.2 ounces is the product and your 0.0094 is your AI. 
5.6 grams of product
4.2 grams of AI

Factor of 75%

Also from what I can see the recommended rate is 0.66-1.33oz/A per application.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Right you are! Forgot about the 75% bit.

Yes, that is a recommended rate. Max rate is 5.33 oz/acre, I'm splitting the difference as I've been hammering these areas for 3 years with various products. I'm looking to deliver a knockout blow.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Good luck!


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Is it kyllinga or yellow/purple sedge?

Have you tried using pennant magnum for pre em around April?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

mjh648 said:


> Is it kyllinga or yellow/purple sedge?
> 
> Have you tried using pennant magnum for pre em around April?


I believe it's yellow. I use ProD for preM. Although when I treat the areas with other products they get unhappy and turn yellowish for a bit they always come back.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

you can use prodiamine and pennant magnum both at max rates through the year. Pennant will help with all your sedges.

I am about to put some pennant down actually. Have some yellow and kyllinga I need to get control of.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

mjh648 said:


> you can use prodiamine and pennant magnum both at max rates through the year. Pennant will help with all your sedges.
> 
> I am about to put some pennant down actually. Have some yellow and kyllinga I need to get control of.


I'm 75% sure its Yellow, looking at some pics.


----------

